

 Sprinkle: easy Ruby on Rails VPS slice provisioning - nickb
http://redartisan.com/2008/5/27/sprinkle-intro

======
LogicHoleFlaw
This is more than just slice provisioning. It's a flexible automated
installation management system. It would be killer if it was integrated with a
configuration management system as well. The current contenders in these
arenas don't appeal to me very much.

